

Knuth is so revered among computer scientists that they won't cash his checks. - TriinT
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2009/05/26/finders-fees/

======
patio11
Does anyone know who wrote that blog? If so, can you tell him that the routing
number and account number on the bottom of the check are sufficient
information to print demand drafts out for Knuth's account, which will let you
drain it at will?

[Edit: Nevermind, found the contact link.]

~~~
njl
Don't sweat it. Knuth now writes checks for brownie points, drawn on a
fictional bank.

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/news08.html>

~~~
TriinT
_"Instead of writing personal checks, I'll write personal certificates of
deposit to each awardee's account at the Bank of San Serriffe, which is an
offshore institution that has branches in Blefuscu and Elbonia on the planet
Pincus."_

Dr. Knuth has a sense of humor...

~~~
ori_b
Myself, I liked _turns out that only 9 of the first 275 checks that I've sent
out since the beginning of 2006 have actually been cashed. The others have
apparently been cached._ (from the same page)

------
Evgeny
Intelligence: Finding an error in a Knuth text.

Stupidity: Cashing that $2.56 check you got.

(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth_reward_check>)

~~~
bitdiddle
Live and learn, I thought the reward for bugs in Tex increased by a nickel for
each new one found. Could this Wikipedia entry be wrong?

In any event I wouldn't cash a check like that, it's a nice keepsake.

------
catch23
He could start a company without cash flow since none of his employees would
ever cash their paychecks!

------
globalrev
so his books contained 8000 errors?

